# Looking out for a LED TV [60-70K]



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2013)

so my dad finally decided to retire our old TV, so my research starts now. 

Budget 60-70K MAX. 
Size: 39/40/42 

Type: Passive 3D. 
Time of Purchase: in one month. 

I was surprised with my fathers decision for on selecting on a 3D TV as I hate 3D, but he and my sis in law saw a 3D demo and loved it. also he said we wont be changing the TV for another 10 years so why not go for 3D itself. 

We checked a few TV's from Sony, Samsung, Panasonic(42" ED60). we were impressed with the clarity/looks. One person quoted 66K where as reliance digital quoted 74K. 
I need to look at the 3D sticky guide now. 
BTW: I have a good media player too, but would be happy if youtube and other "Internet" features are available in the TV. 

We just began looking at the TV's so I will have lot of time for research. Please post your comments.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

^^passive 3D..go for LG LA series


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

Panasonic TH-L42ET60D - 68K
LG 42LA6200 - 78K
Sony KDL-42W850A - 84K

Panasonic is value for money, also I didn't feel any discomfort when auditioning 3D, its also slim. Sony has great picture. LG in between. 

Also there is confusion about the type of backlights used in the TV's. does Sony and LG Backlit LED's?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

^all are Backlit LED..
full array LED are costlier 

since u r going for 3D..do compare all 3 models for 3D


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

^^ we compared all three. all are good with their own features set. I am more leaning towards Panasonic as its cheaper of the lot. I just need to find if there any issues with that. Also my dad asked me to check out sharp, but I haven't seen in any shops.

EDIT: BTW.. LG has timemachine inbuilt.. that means even without a storage attached it can record up to 2 hrs of video. pause live TV etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ we compared all three. all are good with their own features set. I am more leaning towards Panasonic as its cheaper of the lot. I just need to find if there any issues with that. Also my dad asked me to check out sharp, but I haven't seen in any shops.
> 
> EDIT: BTW.. LG has timemachine inbuilt.. that means even without a storage attached it can record up to 2 hrs of video. pause live TV etc.



LG has more features than Panasonic & Sony....
just make sure u get the best 3D out of the three models.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2013)

we have almost fixed on Panasonic 42ET60D @ 64K ... weekend will the final decision .

BTW what is the dead pixel policy of sony and Panasonic ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2014)

Bump, Finally decided on Sony W700B 42" non-3D , ₹ 64,900 /-

Will be booking tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2014)

Ja sala, you needed a 3D TV and you got a non 3D TV  Whatever Congrats. It's a wise decision to not go for that childish 3D stuff 

PS : Wow, I am starting to hate Sony! It's the same model as mine W670A, and now it's discontinued! and replaced by W700 series! They discontinue products before even manufacturing, kinda nonsense! What's the point!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 6, 2014)

^^ we figured out that 3D would be a waste of money. also they stopped W850. the only Triluminos display available is a 40" 900A which is Active 3D, which I hate. so dropped the 3D requirement altogether. 
the bezel is slimmer on the W700B and is also thinner.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, does this have AUO panel? And I guess it doesn't have the Screen Mirroring feature! Whatever.
I hate the whole 3D thing, so active / passive doesn't matter to me anyway


----------

